# Haynie 24 HO



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why are so many 1 to 3 year old Haynie 24 HOs on the used market ?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Because they more than likely have new ones on order


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

New ones on the way. My new ones on order and in about 2 years, you will see it for sale!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep... Just got mine and in two seasons it will be for sale as well

Thomas


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

PM to you.


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

To the guides running HOs . Why do you choose to run a HO over the Cat Hulls ! Just curious on your choice of boats.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Faster hull, takes rough waters better, and just as much (if not more) fishing room.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Speed was my biggest deal.


----------



## The Legend (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you PM the details on your boat like estimated hours, options, etc? I just started looking and went and test drove 2 weeks ago at Chris's? Was really wanting a LS but leaning towards the HO. I want to be able to hit the short rigs and kinda nervous about the LS handling it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

BaffinPEN said:


> New ones on the way. My new ones on order and in about 2 years, you will see it for sale!


Are you going haynie or scb?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a 24 cat and a 24 HO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have all the perfect boats I need, but the cat will be for sale shortly as it is about to hit 2 years old and I will be needing to build a new one.

Capt Thomas


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Im sure a majority of them are guide boats rotating them every couple years, Heres a bunch more, all of the have some hours on them: http://www.chrismarineboats.com/Gen...sort=newest&header=pre-owned_boats_header.htm


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

They sold so many, Duh


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> Are you going haynie or scb?


Went with a haynie again. Couldn't get away from the customer service I get there. And the fact that they build great boats!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

BaffinPEN said:


> Went with a haynie again. Couldn't get away from the customer service I get there. And the fact that they build great boats!


Yep, Chris has the best customer service I have ever seen, other dealers should take notes from him they can probably learn a thing or 20.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Haynies*



bay blazer 1973 said:


> Why are so many 1 to 3 year old Haynie 24 HOs on the used market ?


Nevermind!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so why 2 years?


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

So 500 hours on a two year old 45,000 boat, rigged out . Is that good or a bad deal ?


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

bay blazer 1973 said:


> So 500 hours on a two year old 45,000 boat, rigged out . Is that good or a bad deal ?


Well that boat new is a lot more than that. But with 500 hours I personally would say 45,000 is on the high side.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Way too high for a boat that has wood in it and gives major discounts to guides IMO. To me that boat is worth somewhere in the low to mid thirties if you were to factor in the price that the guides get to pay on their boats versus what actual customers pay. This turned me off to Haynie boats as soon as I confirmed this for myself. Look at the classifieds. Look on craigslist. Markets flooded and not many of them are moving at their list price. 
So to the original poster...it is of my opinion that this is why there are so many for sale. So, somebody please try and set me straight that guides don't get a major discount. Because I have two that have told me otherwise. 500 hours on a 2 yr old boat sounds like a guide boat to me. He probably bought it for a discount and is selling it in hopes of making money on the deal. We all know you can't make money on boats!!!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Way too high for a boat that has wood in it and gives major discounts to guides IMO. To me that boat is worth somewhere in the low to mid thirties if you were to factor in the price that the guides get to pay on their boats versus what actual customers pay. This turned me off to Haynie boats as soon as I confirmed this for myself. Look at the classifieds. Look on craigslist. Markets flooded and not many of them are moving at their list price.
> So to the original poster...it is of my opinion that this is why there are so many for sale. So, somebody please try and set me straight that guides don't get a major discount. Because I have two that have told me otherwise. 500 hours on a 2 yr old boat sounds like a guide boat to me. He probably bought it for a discount and is selling it in hopes of making money on the deal. We all know you can't make money on boats!!!


You need to talk to the guides at Marker 37 some of which just got out of Haynies for price reasons only. The real question for a guide isn't how much the original cost is to get in the boat but what can he sell it for when he is done and how much will he make/lose by turning the boat. You can buy a cheaper boat but what are you going to get out of it for 2 years from now?

Haynie has so many guides turning their boat for the simple reason that they hold their value and they can get out of the boat and into a new one without a major hit. If anything that is a sign of a great popular boat. If there is any knock on a Haynie it is the wait time, which to me explains why the price point and why they hold value...supply and demand.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think the last two posts nailed it... 

guiding is a business. If someone is goingto cut them a deal on a business asset that they can use for two years and gettheir money back on, why not go with that product? they're good boats, and everyone knows that the (select) guides get a substantial discount on them, as well as the mercury outboards. 

The value of the boat is the value of the boat, and the original price paid shouldn't really matter... some people sell the boats they win from a CCA raffle, only paying taxes on it to get it. That doesn't make the boat worth any less than the same boat someone paid for.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

BaffinPEN said:


> Went with a haynie again. Couldn't get away from the customer service I get there. And the fact that they build great boats!


Are you going with Haynie Cat now?


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Way too high for a boat that has wood in it and gives major discounts to guides IMO. To me that boat is worth somewhere in the low to mid thirties if you were to factor in the price that the guides get to pay on their boats versus what actual customers pay. This turned me off to Haynie boats as soon as I confirmed this for myself. Look at the classifieds. Look on craigslist. Markets flooded and not many of them are moving at their list price.
> So to the original poster...it is of my opinion that this is why there are so many for sale. So, somebody please try and set me straight that guides don't get a major discount. Because I have two that have told me otherwise. 500 hours on a 2 yr old boat sounds like a guide boat to me. He probably bought it for a discount and is selling it in hopes of making money on the deal. We all know you can't make money on boats!!!


You are exactly right my 2cool friend. Haynie is probably the highest listed boat on any classified website selling boats, and not selling. This does tell you two things however.

1. Haynie makes a **** good boat and thats the reason why alot of guides are using them.

2. Guides are getting discounts and selling them trying to make a quick buck.

I can't understand the prices on these USED boats, and everyones comment selling a used haynie is "NO 16 WEEK WAIT TIME" so buy my used boat with 500 hrs thats only two years old with warranty fixing to expire at $45,000, Thats pure crazy talk to me.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> Are you going with Haynie Cat now?


HO


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

BaffinPEN said:


> HO


Wise Choice!

250 pro xs or 300 verado?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Because, its a guide boat, its gonna depreciate more. Go back to the post of running in 3-4 footers. How many guides pound their boat day in and out getting to the hotpots. 500 hours in 2 years, that should say something. Have you noticed how many newer engines required a new powerhead, I would venture to guess that most of these were on commercial guided boats.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> Wise Choice!
> 
> 250 pro xs or 300 verado?


He is going with the Mercury 300 XS. I have one and it is a beast. Tons of power and very economical. Quite a bit more fuel efficient than the 300 Verado believe it or not and a lot less weight. The Verado is super quiet and the power steering is awesome. But if you like to run in the higher RPM ranges and the super charger is going, these motors can really drink the fuel.

And to the OP, there are always 2 or 3 used HO's for sale at any time because of the sheer volume of HO's out there. It is by far the most popular guide boat in Texas and it is quite popular with the recreational fisherman as well. These HO's are one of the smoothest and driest bay boats out there and have tons of room to fish 4 guys comfortably. Also due to the pad vee hull design, these boat ride very efficiently for such a large hull.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Can you PM the details on your boat like estimated hours, options, etc? I just started looking and went and test drove 2 weeks ago at Chris's? Was really wanting a LS but leaning towards the HO. I want to be able to hit the short rigs and kinda nervous about the LS handling it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


While the higher gunnels on the HO make it a bit better suited, the LS will get you there and back safely. Ours has been on a few kingfish runs.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He is going with the Mercury 300 XS. I have one and it is a beast. Tons of power and very economical. Quite a bit more fuel efficient than the 300 Verado believe it or not and a lot less weight. The Verado is super quiet and the power steering is awesome. But if you like to run in the higher RPM ranges and the super charger is going, these motors can really drink the fuel.
> 
> And to the OP, there are always 2 or 3 used HO's for sale at any time because of the sheer volume of HO's out there. It is by far the most popular guide boat in Texas and it is quite popular with the recreational fisherman as well. These HO's are one of the smoothest and driest bay boats out there and have tons of room to fish 4 guys comfortably. Also due to the pad vee hull design, these boat ride very efficiently for such a large hull.


How many boats roughly did Haynie build in 2012?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Deal*



bay blazer 1973 said:


> So 500 hours on a two year old 45,000 boat, rigged out . Is that good or a bad deal ?


Thats a very bad deal, think about it, your getting a rolled gunnel, splatter paint boat, with 500 hard hours and NO engine warranty.

There are so many for sale because there are so many guides using them and they are going to turn them over every 1-2 years and order a new one. Does not mean it's a good boat, means they have a good giude program that many are taking advantage of. Get into a boat with no cost up front turn around and sell it. If its more than the agree price you pocket the money. Can't fault the guides for doing it, it's a sweet deal.

Gater


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

What does a 24 HO cost for the regular people? They all seem pretty similar- 225/250 Pro XS, some storage compartments, troll motor, power pole, etc...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

And then the question is...What does the secret decoder ring group get to pay?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Coastline Marine said:


> How many boats roughly did Haynie build in 2012?


I am not quite sure how many. I did work for Chris's Marine the Summer of 2010 while home from college and if I remember right they were rigging 3 boats at a time and it took somewhere between 7 and 10 days to rig out a boat. So I would venture to guess they built 100 boats a year, probably more than that but that's a conservative educated guess. I have heard that there are 500 Haynie Pro Team boats out there not counting recreational boaters. So 2 to 3 Haynies for sale at any given time is not really a lot. Those numbers could be off though, it's just a slightly educated guess.


----------



## Tiger260 (Jun 7, 2010)

All team boats can't be lumped up into the same "guide boat" category of condition. There are some guides that leave their boats hanging in a stall over salt water and under birds for 200 days/year that just get hosed down at the end of the day, then there are some that are washed and stowed away in a building each night. I know one guy on the team program that fishes just freshwater in his, and you can buy it every fall with about 75 hours run time! If you are considering one of these "program" boats, get the full story on it from the owner before you draw conclusions.


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to see more used cats with 75 hours for sale after being fully rigged and in need of a quick sale.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Warranty*

I find it hard to believe that there are 1-2 year guide boats out there with no warranty left when Mercury's come standard with 3 years and when mercury runs there promo with an additional 2 years gold for free which is pretty much year round and most guides upgrade to the platinum the last 2 years because they know it will help with resale. And trouthammer is correct some guides have stepped away from Haynie due to price so there not getting as big of breaks as people think. Hope this clears some questions up


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

X2



Tiger260 said:


> All team boats can't be lumped up into the same "guide boat" category of condition. There are some guides that leave their boats hanging in a stall over salt water and under birds for 200 days/year that just get hosed down at the end of the day, then there are some that are washed and stowed away in a building each night. I know one guy on the team program that fishes just freshwater in his, and you can buy it every fall with about 75 hours run time! If you are considering one of these "program" boats, get the full story on it from the owner before you draw conclusions.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

144 built and 144 sold not to bad of a year.


Coastline Marine said:


> How many boats roughly did Haynie build in 2012?


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Way too high for a boat that has wood in it and gives major discounts to guides IMO. To me that boat is worth somewhere in the low to mid thirties if you were to factor in the price that the guides get to pay on their boats versus what actual customers pay. This turned me off to Haynie boats as soon as I confirmed this for myself. Look at the classifieds. Look on craigslist. Markets flooded and not many of them are moving at their list price.
> So to the original poster...it is of my opinion that this is why there are so many for sale. So, somebody please try and set me straight that guides don't get a major discount. Because I have two that have told me otherwise. 500 hours on a 2 yr old boat sounds like a guide boat to me. He probably bought it for a discount and is selling it in hopes of making money on the deal. We all know you can't make money on boats!!!


But your selling a 2003 boat with a 90HP carb engine and somewhere in the 400 hour range for $26,850. Dude you make no sense.

How can a 24ft boat with a 225 or 250 HP direct fuel injected engine only be worth low 30s but your boat is worth 26,850. Am I missing something here?? It seems to me you just have something against Haynie or your just retarded.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=480534


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

RollingWithIt said:


> But your selling a 2003 boat with a 90HP carb engine and somewhere in the 400 hour range for $26,850. Dude you make no sense.
> 
> How can a 24ft boat with a 225 or 250 HP direct fuel injected engine only be worth low 30s but your boat is worth 26,850. Am I missing something here?? It seems to me you just have something against Haynie or your just retarded.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=480534


LOL Well said! This is getting good.........


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

RollingWithIt said:


> But your selling a 2003 boat with a 90HP carb engine and somewhere in the 400 hour range for $26,850. Dude you make no sense.
> 
> How can a 24ft boat with a 225 or 250 HP direct fuel injected engine only be worth low 30s but your boat is worth 26,850. Am I missing something here?? It seems to me you just have something against Haynie or your just retarded.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=480534


So true


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

gater said:


> Thats a very bad deal, think about it, your getting a rolled gunnel, splatter paint boat, with 500 hard hours and NO engine warranty.
> 
> There are so many for sale because there are so many guides using them and they are going to turn them over every 1-2 years and order a new one. Does not mean it's a good boat, means they have a good giude program that many are taking advantage of. Get into a boat with no cost up front turn around and sell it. If its more than the agree price you pocket the money. Can't fault the guides for doing it, it's a sweet deal.
> 
> Gater


So what makes you think they get into their boats with no up front cost?? I can GUARANTEE you that the guides do not get into their boats with no up front cost. So what your saying is pure speculation and you are 110% wrong. People like you are one of the problems with the information given on sites like 2cool. If you don't know what you are talking about then just keep your mouth shut. You put wrong information out there and get people talking about stuff that isn't even true. Nothing in life is free... It's never been that way and never will be. A boat cost money to build. A dealer sells a boat above cost and makes a profit. That is the way any business works. If a business doesn't make money then they have to shut the doors. That is simple business 101. Another thing-- banks request invoices and request cost before they will finance a boat. They will only finance up to a certain percentage over cost. Period. They wont finance a boat for say a 20k profit because if their client defaulted and they had to repossess the boat a month later they could never get their money back.So it's impossible for a dealer to be making 10,15,20 thousand dollars like so many people think. Business wouldn't work if someone that financed a boat paid $50K (and that's just an example) and another person bought the same identical boat cash for $60k just because the dealer screwed them since there was no bank to have a say in the deal. As much talking as people do on 2cool, word would get out fast that a dealer was charging different amounts for the same boat.

So.... The lesson here is- Don't spread incorrect information. If you aren't 100'% sure about what your saying then keep it to yourself. Or call whoever you need to and get the right answer before you go,posting stuff! Because in this case you were wrong! And people need to know you were wrong so they don't believe your INCORRECT information! :work:


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Way too high for a boat that has wood in it and gives major discounts to guides IMO. To me that boat is worth somewhere in the low to mid thirties if you were to factor in the price that the guides get to pay on their boats versus what actual customers pay. This turned me off to Haynie boats as soon as I confirmed this for myself. Look at the classifieds. Look on craigslist. Markets flooded and not many of them are moving at their list price.
> So to the original poster...it is of my opinion that this is why there are so many for sale. So, somebody please try and set me straight that guides don't get a major discount. Because I have two that have told me otherwise. 500 hours on a 2 yr old boat sounds like a guide boat to me. He probably bought it for a discount and is selling it in hopes of making money on the deal. We all know you can't make money on boats!!!


I'll set you straight.... Guides don't gets free boats or a major discount. They do receive some discount but I wouldn't call it major. The majority of the guides running Haynies power with Mercs... If they are on the Mercury pro staff they receive anywhere from $2250-$4000 of sponsorship FROM MERCURY! And it isn't free money. Along with the sponsorship there are a variety of things the guides are required to do for Mercury and their dealer like demos, working boat shows etc. So I don't know what your definition of Major is or where you confirmed that at but YOUR WRONG. There is not a huge price difference in what "guides pay vs what actual customers pay". You too are another one of the problems with 2cool. People like you that post incorrect information mislead others especially when you put stuff like "I confirmed this". Who did you confirm all this with? Without facts your information is pure speculation as well! Verify your information before lying to people on a forum!! :work:


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

RollingWithIt said:


> So what makes you think they get into their boats with no up front cost?? I can GUARANTEE you that the guides do not get into their boats with no up front cost. So what your saying is pure speculation and you are 110% wrong. People like you are one of the problems with the information given on sites like 2cool. If you don't know what you are talking about then just keep your mouth shut. You put wrong information out there and get people talking about stuff that isn't even true. Nothing in life is free... It's never been that way and never will be. A boat cost money to build. A dealer sells a boat above cost and makes a profit. That is the way any business works. If a business doesn't make money then they have to shut the doors. That is simple business 101. Another thing-- banks request invoices and request cost before they will finance a boat. They will only finance up to a certain percentage over cost. Period. They wont finance a boat for say a 20k profit because if their client defaulted and they had to repossess the boat a month later they could never get their money back.So it's impossible for a dealer to be making 10,15,20 thousand dollars like so many people think. Business wouldn't work if someone that financed a boat paid $50K (and that's just an example) and another person bought the same identical boat cash for $60k just because the dealer screwed them since there was no bank to have a say in the deal. As much talking as people do on 2cool, word would get out fast that a dealer was charging different amounts for the same boat.
> 
> So.... The lesson here is- Don't spread incorrect information. If you aren't 100'% sure about what your saying then keep it to yourself. Or call whoever you need to and get the right answer before you go,posting stuff! Because in this case you were wrong! And people need to know you were wrong so they don't believe your INCORRECT information! :work:





RollingWithIt said:


> I'll set you straight.... Guides don't gets free boats or a major discount. They do receive some discount but I wouldn't call it major. The majority of the guides running Haynies power with Mercs... If they are on the Mercury pro staff they receive anywhere from $2250-$4000 of sponsorship FROM MERCURY! And it isn't free money. Along with the sponsorship there are a variety of things the guides are required to do for Mercury and their dealer like demos, working boat shows etc. So I don't know what your definition of Major is or where you confirmed that at but YOUR WRONG. There is not a huge price difference in what "guides pay vs what actual customers pay". You too are another one of the problems with 2cool. People like you that post incorrect information mislead others especially when you put stuff like "I confirmed this". Who did you confirm all this with? Without facts your information is pure speculation as well! Verify your information before lying to people on a forum!! :work:


:rotfl: thanks I needed a good laugh tonight.....gater , I'll let ya take it from here:biggrin:


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

C BISHOP said:


> :rotfl: thanks I needed a good laugh tonight.....gater , I'll let ya take it from here:biggrin:


Of course someone else can take it because you don't know what your talking about either


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

RollingWithIt said:


> Of course someone else can take it because you don't know what your talking about either


Eleven post on 2cool and a third of them are here on this one thread. Are you a guide, do you work for Haynie, own a Haynie , sleeping with a Haynie. Whats up, ruffle a feather talking about your boat.

There are a butt load of guides running Haynies and I know plenty of them the how the system works. Don't get bent all out of shape, it's not just Haynie, guides running other boats can do the same thing.

I never said the boats were free and I never said they would not have to pay for them.

As far as the Mecury sponsorship goes a good portion of that is free money because a good portion of the ones recieving it do nothing for Mercury in return. Again, not just with Mercury, it's an across the board thing from fishing lures to motors.

Bottom line is the guides do get into these boats for less then what I can
and they turn around and sell them for way more than they are worth without engine warranty.

Gater


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

gater said:


> Eleven post on 2cool and a third of them are here on this one thread. Are you a guide, do you work for Haynie, own a Haynie , sleeping with a Haynie. Whats up, ruffle a feather talking about your boat.
> 
> There are a butt load of guides running Haynies and I know plenty of them the how the system works. Don't get bent all out of shape, it's not just Haynie, guides running other boats can do the same thing.
> 
> ...


 Just correcting your incorrect information. Yes I work for Chris's. What were talking about is something I mess with every day and I can tell you that your wrong. I didn't say that you said the guides boats were free. What you said is they pay nothing up front and then turn around and sell them for more then they owe us on them which would be considered a memo. We don't memo boats and everybody pays for their boat upfront. Guides do pay less then an average customer but not much. Like i said the majority of their discount comes from mercury and has nothing to do with us. There's not very many of them that sale their boats without warranty either. Merc has been running the 5 year promo warranty for pretty much a solid 5 years now and most guides sell their boats within a year or 2. The only boats that wouldn't have motor warranty would be the ones rigged with the XS racing engines that are over 2 yrs old since they only come with a 2 yr warranty upfront. I'm with you on that though. It's crazy to pay 40-50k on a boat with no warranty if that is the case. I do this every day though and that's rarely the case because we don't sell very many racing engines. And I'm sorry but just but a value is given by the book not what you think it is worth. If the boats are selling the their worthy of what their selling for regardless of what anyone thinks. People call us everyday with questions on stuff like this that they see on 2cool so I was just clearing it up so people get the correct info.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

There's not a lot of Curlews for sale. I called the factory and asked them what they thought the value of my boat was. That is how I got my price. There is no NADA listing for it. Sorry if you thought I was out of line, but to be honest I didn't know where to start! The used boat market will set me straight though!  Oh well...Still looking for a good home for it if you know of anyone looking.
Gater hit the nail on the head in my opinion. To each his own, but I wouldn't get bent out of shape over it. I can assure you I'm not "retarded" and I have no vendetta out for any of our Texas boat builders. The original poster asked a question on a boating forum (you know where people discuss things like this) and I answered it with the information that I had that I deemed reliable. If you don't deem it reliable that's fine. That world keeps turning. Have a good one.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Mercury*



RollingWithIt said:


> Just correcting your incorrect information. Yes I work for Chris's. What were talking about is something I mess with every day and I can tell you that your wrong. I didn't say that you said the guides boats were free. What you said is they pay nothing up front and then turn around and sell them for more then they owe us on them which would be considered a memo. We don't memo boats and everybody pays for their boat upfront. Guides do pay less then an average customer but not much. Like i said the majority of their discount comes from mercury and has nothing to do with us. There's not very many of them that sale their boats without warranty either.* Merc has been running the 5 year promo warranty for pretty much a solid 5 years now and most guides sell their boats within a year or 2.* The only boats that wouldn't have motor warranty would be the ones rigged with the XS racing engines that are over 2 yrs old since they only come with a 2 yr warranty upfront. I'm with you on that though. It's crazy to pay 40-50k on a boat with no warranty if that is the case. I do this every day though and that's rarely the case because we don't sell very many racing engines. And I'm sorry but just but a value is given by the book not what you think it is worth. If the boats are selling the their worthy of what their selling for regardless of what anyone thinks. People call us everyday with questions on stuff like this that they see on 2cool so I was just clearing it up so people get the correct info.


Guides run under a different (commercial) warranty, it's one year and something you should know. So really they can't be selling them with warranty or they falsely registered them. It's basically the same with all engine manufactures and to think they can't check and decline a warranty, I've seen it happen. Gater

WARRANTY INFORMATION​
DURATION OF COVERAGE: This Limited Warranty provides coverage for
three (3) years from the date the product is first sold to a recreational use
retail purchaser, or the date on which the product is first put into service,
whichever occurs first. *Commercial users of these products receive*
*warranty coverage of one (1) year from the date of first retail sale, or one**(1) year from the date on which the product was first put into service,**whichever occurs first. Commercial use is defined as any work or **employment related use of the product, or any use of the product which **generates income, for any part of the warranty period, even if the product**is only occasionally used for such purposes.*​


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

One thing to note Steve,

Commercial warranty what you have stated above does NOT include people on prostaff for Mercury.

I have 5 year warranty on my Opti, and that is because I am on prostaff

Thomas


----------



## Tiger260 (Jun 7, 2010)

bay blazer 1973 said:


> Why are so many 1 to 3 year old Haynie 24 HOs on the used market ?


So, to help answer Bay Blazer's original question in what became a never-ending nonsense of a thread....:headknock

It is a combination of guides who choose to operate their business out of a Haynie 24HO, who receive some sort of discount on the boat and/or motor (which is marine industry practice at an array of levels), that in turn sell them at some periodic interval for a replacement. The other part of the market is simply recreational owners, who for whatever reason, choose to sell their late model boats. You've got a two-headed financial world out there right now. EX: South Texas energy players who are raking it in right now, and have the $ laying around to flip in/out of these kind of toys. Then there is the flipside of those who have some circumstance and can do without the luxury of the $40-60k boat they bought recently??

Either way, Chris has developed a very loyal following of owners through the combination of a great product and great support. If you are considering a 24 HO, don't let the number of 24HO's on the market scare you as a perceived lack of owner satisfaction in the product.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Tiger260 said:


> So, to help answer Bay Blazer's original question in what became a never-ending nonsense of a thread....:headknock
> 
> It is a combination of guides who choose to operate their business out of a Haynie 24HO, who receive some sort of discount on the boat and/or motor (which is marine industry practice at an array of levels), that in turn sell them at some periodic interval for a replacement. The other part of the market is simply recreational owners, who for whatever reason, choose to sell their late model boats. You've got a two-headed financial world out there right now. EX: South Texas energy players who are raking it in right now, and have the $ laying around to flip in/out of these kind of toys. Then there is the flipside of those who have some circumstance and can do without the luxury of the $40-60k boat they bought recently??
> 
> Either way, Chris has developed a very loyal following of owners through the combination of a great product and great support. If you are considering a 24 HO, don't let the number of 24HO's on the market scare you as a perceived lack of owner satisfaction in the product.


Green to you Sir :cheers:


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

SALTLIFE361 said:


> 144 built and 144 sold not to bad of a year.


Wow thats not bad at all....

You assume they profit 10,000 minimum @ 144 a pop

Thats close to 1.5 million.....money money!!!


----------

